# HOW DO U WEAR YOUR HAIR DURING SEX?



## tt8 (Jan 13, 2008)

I WAS JUST DISCUSSING WITH SOME OF THE OTHER LADIES ABOUT OUR FAVORITE ADULT LIT MOVIES N OTHER GROWN FOLK SITUATIONS N ONE OF THEM SAID SHE HAD TO GETS HER SEXY BONNET OUT (bonnet, sexy??erplexed)...
   THAT MADE ME THINK HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO WEAR MY HAIR DURING SEX...OR BETTER YET, WHAT POSITIONS DO YOU N YOUR MAN, SIDE [email protected]@, SO, OR DH DO TO AVOID BREAKAGE??? (don't get 2 graphic,I dont want them to shut us down)


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL this was a funny question. I can't wait to see people's answers


----------



## bajanplums1 (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL!! I usually have a doo rag.


----------



## Victory1 (Jan 13, 2008)

bajanplums1 said:


> LOL!! I usually have a doo rag.



Same here!


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Jan 13, 2008)

*walks into thread*  sits at the back and quietly starts jotting down notes


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 13, 2008)

I make sure the pillow is under my neck (comfortably) and let my head hang alittle or I wrap a silk scarf around my edges and my nape. If it's just a quicky then I don't worry about my hair til after we're done.


----------



## almondjoi85 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm  cause no one is sharing really they are all waiting for the answers! 

I'll go.... 

Pre-LHCF i never even thought about it unless it was freshly done, but nowwwww! I'm always thinking like daaaammmmmmmnnnnnnn i know some hairs in the back of my head are breaking.  How terrible?!? I shouldn't even be thinking about my hair but i do.  so now i try to avoid being on bottom.  he likes it...he doesn't even know its because I'm thinking about my hair! hahaha


----------



## cheeks87 (Jan 13, 2008)

stargoddess said:


> *walks into thread*  sits at the back and quietly starts jotting down notes


 


I just put it in a ponytail usually with a little of the front hanging down in my face. My SO has an amazing ability to lay on/pull my hair no matter what we are doing, let alone during coitus. I try to find the perfect balance between preserving my sexy and preserving my hair from a 280-lb man ripping it out.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 13, 2008)

Sex is the one time I don't care about my hair, yes, it's THAT good  so I just let it loose and free. I like for him to grab allll up in it  

But then after we finish, I think ''Oh crap'' and put it up in a bun


----------



## silverlotus (Jan 13, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Sex is the one time I don't care about my hair, yes, it's THAT good  so I just let it loose and free. I like for him to grab allll up in it
> 
> But then after we finish, I think ''Oh crap'' and put it up in a bun



I'm with you. If I'm thinking about my hair, something is definitely wrong .


----------



## Nita81 (Jan 13, 2008)

I put mine in a ponytail if I can....if not. Oh well I'll fix it later


----------



## shtow (Jan 13, 2008)

You know how when a lot of people diet they allow themselves one free day to eat whatever they want?  Well when I get down, thats my free pass.


----------



## secretdiamond (Jan 13, 2008)

the looser & freer the better.


----------



## Growinpainz (Jan 13, 2008)

The scarf usually falls off so I just let it hang.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Jan 13, 2008)

tiffers said:


> *Sex is the one time I don't care about my hair, yes, it's THAT good*  so I just let it loose and free. I like for him to grab allll up in it


 

Heyull 2 da yeah!!!


----------



## Te'TahHead (Jan 13, 2008)

Usually how it was before we "started" seeing how we hardly plan it.... I let go and let the Hair Gods..


----------



## dlewis (Jan 13, 2008)

silverlotus said:


> I'm with you. If I'm thinking about my hair, something is definitely wrong .



I agree ................. I think he likes my hair down but when it come down to it he doesnt care.  I've never heard him say "Give me some of that hair".erplexed


----------



## Saida (Jan 13, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I agree ................. I think he likes my hair down but when it come down to it he doesnt care.  I've never heard him say "*Give me some of that hair*".erplexed


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 13, 2008)

, heheh, so how do you ladies keep looking sexy at night, it's all ok when your single but how understanding are your men really? I mean whats the best way to look cute at bed time?


----------



## longr (Jan 13, 2008)

This is funny.  I remember my ex one night asking "Do we HAVE to wear the scarf tonight?" and I thought my head is the only one under this bonnet!

Anyway, I say, if I'm thinking that much about my hair at that point (almost never!), I should just pass b/c I'm probably not in the mood anyway.

I just thought though, if we let our heads hand over the edge of the bed, we could use sex as a way to nourish the scalp internally by allowing the blood to flow there...   On 2nd thought, if a looong session, be careful not black out...


----------



## Divine_Order (Jan 13, 2008)

Ponytail


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 13, 2008)

silverlotus said:


> I'm with you. If I'm thinking about my hair, something is definitely wrong .




Exactly!  I don't worry about my hair except I enjoy when it adds to the sexiness!   I rarely cover my hair when we are enjoying each other.  My man loves to touch and smell my hair.  

I do enough conditioning and moisturizing and protecting to be very carefree during that time!


----------



## prospurr4 (Jan 13, 2008)

Loose and unencumbered...my hair is usually the last thing on my mind.


----------



## poookie (Jan 13, 2008)

HAHA...  interesting thread!


i just wear it out.  i'm partially texlaxed (unintentionally), so 98% of the time once we're finished, my hair's puffed up from a shoulder length bob into a mini fro, so i just pin it up afterwards.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 13, 2008)

Doo rag AND a scarf on top tied extra tight. Do NOT touch my hair.

He aint giving me any money to go and get my hair done or to buy hair care products and he aint giving me the time back that it takes to untangle it, moisturize it and re-roll it so i can look presentable again so he can just shutup and be glad he's gettin' some period.

Wasn't it Katt Williams who said that men aren't even interested in that. They could care less if your panties/bra match, or your chipped toenail polish or if u even shaved your legs. 

They're just glad to be gettin' some!


----------



## Songbirdb (Jan 13, 2008)

I used to wear half wigs or phonyponies so it was cool. Now I have my satin pillow case and and hope that its still under my hair when we're finished. other than that, we usually aren't on the bed anyway, we like those "other positions"
:sandm: Well, not this far, but you get the idea


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 13, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Wasn't it Katt Williams who said that men aren't even interested in that. They could care less if your panties/bra match, or your chipped toenail polish or if u even shaved your legs.
> 
> They're just glad to be gettin' some!



Honestly, for me it is not really about what he wants.  I feel sexier and prettier depending on how I wear my hair, the undies I choose to wear, or how well manicured my nails are (anytime, not necessary when there is some action about to jump off). Sorry, Katt Williams is NO authority on a woman's sexuality with his pansy butt.



fairyhairy said:


> , heheh, so how do you ladies keep looking sexy at night, it's all ok when your single but how understanding are your men really? I mean whats the best way to look cute at bed time?



During the work week, I do wear my scarf and he actually likes it.  One time me actually asked if I could leave on my conditioning cap while I was deep conditioning.  

Overall I try to wear really pretty scarfs during the week and most times I will put it on AFTER there is any action at all.

But, on the weekend, I don't worry about it most times.  I just don't cover my hair at all and I don't think about it.


----------



## missnurselady (Jan 13, 2008)

I never really worried about this until LHCF, but im usually in braids or a sew in so it dont worry but if my hair is out I pile it up on top of my head in a ponytail or bun and hopes it stays( usually doesnt) the other day I had to call a time out because I was actually laying on my hair and I heard it ripping


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jan 13, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> *Honestly, for me it is not really about what he wants.  I feel sexier and prettier depending on how I wear my hair, the undies I choose to wear, or how well manicured my nails are (anytime, not necessary when there is some action about to jump off). S*orry, Katt Williams is NO authority on a woman's sexuality with his pansy butt.



Um ditto on that...lol it's probably very bad but I like to have hair hair bouncing and swinging because it makes me feel sexier and that makes things more enjoyable for everyone.  Sex is one of those times I could care less about what my hair looks like .


----------



## Dposh167 (Jan 13, 2008)

it's usually pinned up or in a ponytail. i used to let it out before my journey and allow them to pull it

but in recent months i've been putting 'clip on hair tracks'. i wear them so much, sometimes i forget i have them in.

so one nite i gave permission for him to pull it (forgetting for a split second that i have my clip-ons in)....

....it went from 'yea go head pull it......OH NOOOO DON'T....DON'T TOUCH ANYTHING''....


----------



## PatTodd (Jan 13, 2008)

I tie it up as tight (and unattractive) as I please.  Hubby doesn't care a bit.  

I dated this one guy for awhile when I was in school years ago, didn't cover up at all and the whole back of my head broke off.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 13, 2008)

If I tie it up...he takes it down..so i dont know about katt williams




MizzBrown said:


> Doo rag AND a scarf on top tied extra tight. Do NOT touch my hair.
> 
> He aint giving me any money to go and get my hair done or to buy hair care products and he aint giving me the time back that it takes to untangle it, moisturize it and re-roll it so i can look presentable again so he can just shutup and be glad he's gettin' some period.
> 
> ...



but anyway, I think its more feminine and sexy to have it flowing. It makes me feel sexier and bolder, letting me enjoy it more...even to feel him loosen it makes me feel pretty. After everything I do for my hair..I think its strong enough to withstand a little rubbing


----------



## ChocolateSoda (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't worry about it and comb out the tangles in the morning. 

If I try getting in the bed with a protective style, my SO reaches around and let's my hair down, no matter what. 

Sexy Chocolate!


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm on top, so it doesnt matter.


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 13, 2008)

ChocalateDiva said:


> I'm on top, so it doesnt matter.



Totally agree.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 13, 2008)

ChocalateDiva said:


> I'm on top, so it doesnt matter.


What she said or I *try* to have my satin cased pillow under me.


----------



## tsturnbu (Jan 13, 2008)

Girl, when we are gettting it on, to avoid damage, it is either in a scarf, or, dare I say it,  we have to another position that doesnt involve me laying on my back. lol


----------



## tbaby_8 (Jan 13, 2008)

I usually have mine tied up, but if it isn't it, then it doesn't matter at that time.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't really care but I try to start warming him up before I shampoo so I can get him to help me generate some heat as I deep condition


----------



## tt8 (Jan 13, 2008)

at all of yall!!!


----------



## Cxshortie (Jan 13, 2008)

Wrapped up in a doo rag usually, he got used to it!


----------



## silkii_locks (Jan 13, 2008)

During that "special" time I just let the strands fall where they may.  My DH could care less if I wore a pair of old granny panties around my head at night he still acts as if I'm the sexiest thing walkin'....Go figure.


----------



## yodie (Jan 13, 2008)

Cute thread.

I'm single and celibate, so I can wear it up, down, doo-rag, bunned, etc, 'cause ain't nobody thinking about my hair. 

But I imagine that if I were married, I'd have it down, swinging and wild with a hint of VS 'Oh So Sexy'.  Sista can daydream right?

To all the ladies who doo-rag, scarf it, etc.. let it down once and go wild! Enjoy and Live it up for me.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm feeling a little bad - either my DH doesn't care or he doesn't want to hurt my feelings. Like right now I'm sitting here w/ a black cond cap a.k.a. baggy on. I can't wait for the baby to go to sleep so I can... well you know with my DH. And I have no intentions of taking my baggy off - now I might put a scarf on top so that I don't have to hear as much crunch from the plastic bag but other than that - no pretty stuff for me. Now that I think about it, pre LHCF/pre my BC - I had long, relaxed hair & my hubby used to love to play in it during our intimate moments. Wonder does he feel deprived now?


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 13, 2008)

:nothingfunny:


----------



## locabouthair (Jan 13, 2008)

yodie said:


> Cute thread.
> 
> *I'm single and celibate, so I can wear it up, down, doo-rag, bunned, etc, 'cause ain't nobody thinking about my hair.
> *
> ...



same here but when that times comes, I'm sorry I'm not messing up my hair. yeah call me vain but i'm working too hard to get my hair in shape for someone to be pulling on it and make it frizzy. No way


----------



## SoAnxious12 (Jan 13, 2008)

well um when it comes down to it.... IT DON"T EVEN MATTER!!!!! 
i figure i can fix it in the morning or the afternoon.... you never really know


----------



## Tiffanyantt (Jan 13, 2008)

Hair is the LAST thing I'm worried about when it comes to U Know What. I Just can't see my self saying Wait babe let me wrap my hair up first. That's for people who are Super Obsessed  with their hair. (sorry to ladies who tie their hair up) No harm intended. LOL


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 13, 2008)

ok..... I think about my hair when my so's ON IT! 300 lbs of man is ALOT for my fine tresses and I am sooooooo not trying to be bald.


----------



## Alisha08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Most definently wrapped up. After we both get in "the mood" and right before we start the action my SO knows exactly whats about to happen, he even rushes me himself sometimes and says: "Okay baby, hurry up and wrap your hair!"  Its hilarious, cause he knows better. It aint going down until the hair goes up. lol sad but true.


----------



## Alisha08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Tiffanyantt said:


> Hair is the LAST thing I'm worried about when it comes to U Know What. I Just can't see my self saying *Wait babe let me wrap my hair up first*. That's for people who are Super Obsessed  with their hair. (sorry to ladies who tie their hair up) No harm intended. LOL



LMAO!!! Dang girl, why you talking bout me like that... LOL


----------



## Starr1 (Jan 14, 2008)

This thread is too much!!!

To be honest we're pretty spontaneous so I wear my hair however it was at the moment DH jumped me, or vice versa. I protect and take care of my hair all day every day so what's a session or two in the big scheme of things?


----------



## jtsupanova (Jan 14, 2008)

I let my hair down sometimes but I can't be bothered with hair all up in my face, stickin to my lip gloss and what not.So I tie my hair down and get to bussines.


----------



## Missi (Jan 14, 2008)

*its a lil bit of both: i let my hair hang (even though it gets caught in our eyes & mouth: yum! LOL) but if I have over a 1/2 inch of new growth: i have to tie my hair up cuz i kno my hair will poof up & tangle & feel dry... so i' squeezed in the middle: smack dab in the middle*


----------



## lilamae (Jan 14, 2008)

i wear it down and he _is_ allowed to pull it, thats really why I'm growing my hair. 
 I just wash it in the morning ( if it gets to messed up)...no biggie. ( i still put a satin bonnet on afteward though)


----------



## misscrystal (Jan 14, 2008)

tt8 said:


> HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO WEAR MY HAIR DURING SEX



I wish I had this to worry about


----------



## yodie (Jan 14, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> same here but when that times comes, I'm sorry I'm not messing up my hair. yeah call me vain but i'm working too hard to get my hair in shape for someone to be pulling on it and make it frizzy. No way


 
Too funny!!

I'm like pull, pull, pull and mess it up. If he likes my hair, likes to look at it, touch it, pull on it, smell it, then by all means. I'm tryin' to please the man and keep him happy. ya know?

This is all futuristic.  Ain't nothing goin' on over here!! By choice.


----------



## tt8 (Jan 14, 2008)

misscrystal said:


> I wish I had this to worry about



Awwe boo boo, well take notes here so when you ready it will be with fierceness...(IMO I wouldn't wear the doo rags n head wraps, not sure its sexy...let it swang girl, let it swang)


----------



## tt8 (Jan 14, 2008)

K. I'M A BUN/PONY GIRL CUZ ITS NATURAL SO AINT MUCH SWANGIN GOING ON MOST TIMES BUT...IS IT ME BUT THE CUTE TIE DOWN IS THE OK LIMIT(ALA SOMTHING THAT LOOKS HEAD BAND-ISH).  BUT THE BONNETT IS AN ABSOLUTE NO-NO FOR THE SEXY TIME WITH YOUR BOO!!
   I'VE READ SOME COMMENTS ABOUT BONNETS N NEAR-BOUT DIED I CAN'T FEEL THE SEXY IN A BONNET


----------



## lovegan (Jan 14, 2008)

this is funny..

I'll put it to you this way.... I love my husband...very much....
so they LAST THING i'm thinking about during sex with him is MY DAMN HAIR!


----------



## cheeks87 (Jan 14, 2008)

Tiffanyantt said:


> Hair is the LAST thing I'm worried about when it comes to U Know What. I Just can't see my self saying Wait babe let me wrap my hair up first. That's for people who are Super Obsessed with their hair. (sorry to ladies who tie their hair up) No harm intended. LOL


 
Back when my hair was shoulder-length, no I didn't worry about it cuz my hair wasn't long enough to ever get in the way, but now that it's long it get everywhere and he ends up pulling it accidentally and I hear ripping sounds and it ruins the moment cuz I'm like, wait a second let me go get a hair bow erplexed

My SO actually prefers for me to put it up now cuz it goes everywhere. I get on top and it gets in his eye.  He wants me to cut it actually


----------



## abordeaux (Jan 14, 2008)

It could go either way for me. If we're being spontaneous, I don't do anything with my hair. But if we've already gotten ready for bed, and my hair is already wrapped up and then the mood strikes, I may leave my bonnet/headwrap on.


----------



## tinkat (Jan 14, 2008)

Hair is the last thing on my mind, but I wear the fro wild, or if it is a weave, honestly I don't be thinking about my hair! LOL


----------



## caligirl (Jan 14, 2008)

I like whipping my hair around like in the dutty wine song.
Just kidding!


----------



## chickory_bee (Jan 14, 2008)

He LOVES hair, and he's a puller, so a ponytail is how it starts out...


----------



## krissynick (Jan 14, 2008)

Im celibate too .. but when that time comes I  doubt that I would care about my hair... if it gets messed up then I will just put it in a  pony for the next day..... sex is too nice of a thing to be worried about hair... please.. lol


----------



## locabouthair (Jan 14, 2008)

krissynick said:


> Im celibate too .. but when that time comes I  doubt that I would care about my hair... if it gets messed up then I will just put it in a  pony for the next day.....* sex is too nice of a thing to be worried about hair... please.. lol*



I feel you but Ive been through too much with this hair of mine for it to come out looking jacked. I guess in the future it willl be a wrapped with a satin scarf...


----------



## IntoMyhair (Jan 14, 2008)

With my scarf on. Only when i am trying to be sexy will i let it all out. When i due that there are issues. Since we always change positions during the act. My hair ends up getting caught between my back and the bed i can't move my head around since i'm laying on my hair.


----------



## Traycee (Jan 14, 2008)

That is one time I'm not worried about my hair.........If I have a scarf on or a ponytail my DH pulls the scarf and ponytail out every time....On some occasions if my hair is all did up and I don't want to mess it up ...Then I'm on  top.......


----------



## freshlikemoi (Jan 14, 2008)

Sometimes its wrapped others times well it's just there. I'm not usually on my back, so their is no friction with my hair and my cotton sheets.


----------



## lovenharmony (Jan 14, 2008)

One of the rare times I'm not thinking about hair 
Afterwards though, I'll be like "hun, I'll be going to take a shower now" and treat my hair to a deep conditioning session!!


----------



## audacity. (Jan 14, 2008)

WOW!  I am shocked at the thread title!  

Surprised that this hasn't been moved or locked???


----------



## chavascandy (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, I like to keeping looking sexy as possible.

So I put on one of my long bouncy half wigs & get to it! 

MY real hair is protected and my half wig keeps me looking sexy.!!!!!!!

I have to admit that it does get a little tangled and sweaty but, that nothing a wig brush can't fix.

Oh yeah, he ain't allowed to pull or tug the hair. The hair is just there for decoration only!


----------



## fluffylocks (Jan 14, 2008)

Pull? :burning: I ALWAYS wanted to ask questions about pulling

My hair is fine/naturaly fragile....If i took a strand of hair between my two fingers and pulled fairly hard, it would go ahead and snap.....

So do you (anyone who allows the pulling) have any breakage?

Where are they pulling from (lol)---Like the scalp, around the region a ponytail holder would go? 

How is your hair (thick, strong, fine, fragile, normal)


----------



## good2uuuu (Jan 14, 2008)

I wear my same ole tired satin bonnet...................... I need to get a grip. Heck, at least he's gettin' some!


----------



## iaec06 (Jan 14, 2008)

when  I get my work out I sweat alot so I know better to tie the hair down otherwise I would be looking like a RAT TRAP


----------



## growinstrong (Jan 14, 2008)

Girl, me too.  My DH will call me mushroom head, or the thing off of super mario brother's game .  When I let my hair down (almost BSL now), I be like yeah, this is from wearing the mushroom .



good2uuuu said:


> I wear my same ole tired satin bonnet...................... I need to get a grip. Heck, at least he's gettin' some!


----------



## tenjoy (Jan 14, 2008)

Im not a pillow princess...so i have no worries


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jan 14, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Doo rag AND a scarf on top tied extra tight. Do NOT touch my hair.
> 
> He aint giving me any money to go and get my hair done or to buy hair care products and he aint giving me the time back that it takes to untangle it, moisturize it and re-roll it so i can look presentable again so he can just shutup and be glad he's gettin' some period.
> 
> ...


 
 STRAIGHT GANGSTA!!!!! I am just laughing because I knew someone would come up in here like that!  You remind me of a friend of mine. That is why I had to laugh.  You look like her too. She doesn't play either!


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 14, 2008)

cheeks87 said:


> I just put it in a ponytail usually with a little of the front hanging down in my face. My SO has an amazing ability to lay on/pull my hair no matter what we are doing, let alone during *coitus*. I try to find the perfect balance between preserving my sexy and preserving my hair from a 280-lb man ripping it out.


 

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Anancy (Jan 14, 2008)

S~E~X is usually a spur of the moment thing, so my hair is never prepared for action.

Although if we're doing it first thing in the morning then my hair's wrapped up in my satin scarf, but that usually comes off in the end anyway 

But let me tell you one thing, there aint no pulling or tugging on my hair


----------



## Suerte (Jan 14, 2008)

Down. This is why I love satin sheets and pillowcases!

Seriously.

Um... I like cheeks idea, too. A ponytail with some hair down.

But I think he likes holding my hair back, smoothing it with his hands and pulling on it a little when I'm um... mic checking.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 14, 2008)

Suerte said:


> Down. This is why I love satin sheets and pillowcases!
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...



What's mic checking? erplexed

j/k


----------



## Suerte (Jan 14, 2008)

dlewis said:


> What's mic checking? erplexed
> 
> j/k




 lol

That bun on the top of your head would make a good ambidextrous grip.

(I had to! lol... sorry dlewis, lol)


----------



## dlewis (Jan 14, 2008)

Suerte said:


> lol
> 
> That bun on the top of your head would make a good ambidextrous grip.
> 
> (I had to! lol... sorry dlewis, lol)



Well, I'll be taking this down when I get home, don't want him getting any ideas.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Suerte said:


> Down. This is why I love satin sheets and pillowcases!
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...



I know that's right!!! I remember this frat guy at school use to always tell my friend to speak into the mic!! Too funny!!!!

In regards to the question, I really don't care about how it ends up. I'm not about to put a restriction on intimacy because I'm worried about a hair getting out of place. My hair will be okay but my body needs love. Besides, hair looks really sexy when its down and they can run their hands through it.


----------



## silkii_locks (Jan 14, 2008)

Alisha08 said:


> Most definently wrapped up. After we both get in "the mood" and right before we start the action my SO knows exactly whats about to happen, he even rushes me himself sometimes and says: "Okay baby, hurry up and wrap your hair!"  Its hilarious, cause he knows better. *It aint going down until the hair goes up*. lol sad but true.


 
Too cute!!


----------



## carletta (Jan 14, 2008)

OH LAWD !!!!!


----------



## Babydall818 (Jan 14, 2008)

Well at night I usually bun it soo when it goes down chances are it's in a bun or up .. doesn't end up like that ...


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Jan 20, 2008)

*off to buy satin sheets and satin pillow cases* after this weekend im real stressed bout my hair


----------



## Cinnabuns (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't have time to do anything to nothing...he's so spontaneous which means I'm totally caught off guard!!!


----------



## Xavier (Jan 29, 2008)

abordeaux said:


> It could go either way for me. If we're being spontaneous, I don't do anything with my hair. But if we've already gotten ready for bed, and my hair is already wrapped up and then the mood strikes, I may leave my bonnet/headwrap on.


 

I know I am late but this was a fun thread to read.
The above sums up my case. I usually just go with the flow.


----------



## shelly25 (Jan 29, 2008)

My hair is usually however I wore it that day....


----------



## cuteazz1 (Jan 29, 2008)

My hair is really not on my mind at that point.Unless we are getting really creative with food items then I get concerned.I don't want my hair to end up in honey or something like that.


----------



## drasgrl (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't have a sexy style.  Whatever my hair is at the moment that's how it is.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 29, 2008)

LMAO MIC----rophone checka 1,2.


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 29, 2008)

If I'm sleep and am waken up then in my scarf.  If it's before I have time to put it up, then it's whatever!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 29, 2008)

If we are in bed, my hair is tied up in my do-rag - I don't go to bed without it. If it's all in the middle of the day, etc, etc, I usually ain't no where near laying on something, so my hair is however it is.... which might be out in a fro....or put-up..... or with a shower cap and henna on...... he _*really*_ don't gie a damn....


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 30, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Sex is the one time I don't care about my hair, yes, it's THAT good  *so I just let it loose and free. I like for him to grab allll up in it*
> 
> But then after we finish, I think ''Oh crap'' and put it up in a bun


that's the idea......anything else is crazy


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Jan 30, 2008)

I usually start with it up in a bun and doo rag but by the time things really get started its in an afro lol But i don't worry about it too much. i make him buy satin and silk sheets


----------



## MsCounsel (Jan 30, 2008)

Ladies who prepare their hair before doing the thing, you crack me up.  Let me tell my SO, hold on I've got to wrap my hair.  I am not thinking about my hair. 

My honey is a closet acrobat so there's nothing to do but enjoy the ride!! 

If we go to bed and I think we are just going to sleep my hair is wrapped but if he comes knocking, I rip the scarf off my hair and swing (so to speak) 

Now later on, I detangle.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 30, 2008)

i never plan sex sooo...my hair basically has to fend for itself lol


----------



## gmw (Jan 30, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Sex is the one time I don't care about my hair, yes, it's THAT good  so I just let it loose and free. I like for him to grab allll up in it
> 
> But then after we finish, I think ''Oh crap'' and put it up in a bun


 
What she said


----------



## mnemosyne (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you ever been secretly glad when your head's hanging off the bed because you know you won't have to detangle afterwards? >.>


My hair tangles if you look at it funny (possibly because i've got so much new growth).erplexed


----------



## deltagyrl (Jan 30, 2008)

I know that he prefers to pull it and run his fingers through it but if it's in rollers he just caresses the rollers.....

Honestly I don't think about my hair at all.  I've been snatched out of the slower dripping wet while dc'ing so it's really whatever.  

I think about the hair later.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 30, 2008)

delta_gyrl said:


> I know that he prefers to pull it and run his fingers through it but if it's in rollers he just caresses the rollers.....
> 
> *Honestly I don't think about my hair at all. I've been snatched out of the slower dripping wet while dc'ing* so it's really whatever.
> 
> I think about the hair later.


 

oh my gawd! *covers eyes and ears* lol


----------



## taytay86 (Jan 30, 2008)

tt8 said:


> I WAS JUST DISCUSSING WITH SOME OF THE OTHER LADIES ABOUT OUR FAVORITE ADULT LIT MOVIES N OTHER GROWN FOLK SITUATIONS N ONE OF THEM SAID SHE HAD TO GETS HER SEXY BONNET OUT (bonnet, sexy??erplexed)...
> THAT MADE ME THINK HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO WEAR MY HAIR DURING SEX...OR BETTER YET, WHAT POSITIONS DO YOU N YOUR MAN, SIDE [email protected]@, SO, OR DH DO TO AVOID BREAKAGE??? (don't get 2 graphic,I dont want them to shut us down)


 

I wear my man's durag


----------



## Rae1234 (Jan 30, 2008)

longr said:


> This is funny.  I remember my ex one night asking "Do we HAVE to wear the scarf tonight?" and I thought my head is the only one under this bonnet!
> 
> Anyway, I say, if I'm thinking that much about my hair at that point (almost never!), I should just pass b/c I'm probably not in the mood anyway.
> 
> I just thought though, if we let our heads hand over the edge of the bed, we could use sex as a way to nourish the scalp internally by allowing the blood to flow there...   On 2nd thought, if a looong session, be careful not black out...




ooh my gosh this was tooo funny..."This is funny.  I remember my ex one night asking "Do we HAVE to wear the scarf tonight?"


----------



## tt8 (Feb 17, 2008)

I was just reading another thread and thought wow we need to exchange info...
http://longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=200457


----------



## wannabelong (Feb 17, 2008)

If I already have on my scraf then that's how it stays (until it comes off).  If it's not already tied up then oh well, I'll deal with it later.


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 17, 2008)

My hair was a tangled mess this morning... it was worth every tangle too


----------



## cat eyes (Feb 17, 2008)

Back in a pony tail!!! But if I'm in charge (you know what I mean) it is down!!!!


----------



## DayStar (Feb 17, 2008)

delta_gyrl said:


> I know that he prefers to pull it and run his fingers through it but if it's in rollers he just caresses the rollers.....
> 
> Honestly I don't think about my hair at all.  *I've been snatched out of the slower dripping wet while dc'ing so it's really whatever.
> *
> I think about the hair later.


----------



## marla (Feb 17, 2008)

It varies. Sometimes I have it up in rollers with a silk bonnet, sometimes it's down. It depends on if I have to go to work the next day


----------



## 1QTPie (Feb 17, 2008)

I couldn't imagine thinking about my hair when I'm about to get my swerve on. Goodness.


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Feb 17, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Sex is the one time I don't care about my hair, yes, it's THAT good  so I just let it loose and free. I like for him to grab allll up in it
> 
> But then after we finish, I think ''Oh crap'' and put it up in a bun


 
I totally agree. I let it all go and don't even think about it! I just make sure I baby my hair the next day.


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Feb 17, 2008)

Suerte said:


> Down. This is why I love satin sheets and pillowcases!
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...


 
LOL!!


----------



## iris601 (Feb 17, 2008)

What's worse was when I was dating, this guy picked me up in a convertible.  My hair went flying everywhere.


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Feb 17, 2008)

I like to wear my hair down ..looking wild and sexxxy!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 17, 2008)

growinstrong said:


> Girl, me too. My DH will call me mushroom head, or the thing off of super mario brother's game . When I let my hair down (almost BSL now), I be like yeah, this is from wearing the mushroom .


 
Ok, this had me dying.  I can visualize that little mushroom thing.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Feb 17, 2008)

Down... he likes to hang on for dear life...


----------



## Duchesse (Feb 18, 2008)

This entire thread had me .

By the time I get some, my hair will probably be so long I could tie his hands together like cuffs  (he just better not move and break off my tresses)


----------



## FluffyRed (Dec 4, 2008)

Suerte said:


> Down. This is why I love satin sheets and pillowcases!
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...


 


My mic sound nice, check one


----------



## FluffyRed (Dec 4, 2008)

deltagyrl said:


> I know that he prefers to pull it and run his fingers through it but if it's in rollers he just *caresses the rollers*.....
> 
> quote]


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 4, 2008)

mzhotniz86 said:


> i never plan sex sooo...my hair basically has to fend for itself lol



LMAO same here 

His only complaint is that I twirl my hair the entire time. He needs to mind his business  

This is the ONLY time I can end up looking like this 





And not give a damn 
Well till the next morning anyway LOL


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Dec 4, 2008)

*I wear my natural, ankle length hair down all the time, it never tangles but stays perfectly coiffed on the pillow...dreaming? You betcha...I have not have sex in more than three years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lovedrool:*


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 4, 2008)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *I wear my natural, ankle length hair down all the time, it never tangles but stays perfectly coiffed on the pillow...dreaming? You betcha...I have not have sex in more than three years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lovedrool:*


LMAO!!!! You got me! I was like ANKLE LENGTH?!!!
But screamed louder when I read "THREE YEARS?!!!!!"


----------



## Neith (Dec 4, 2008)

I wear it however it is at the moment.

All done up - 
Fro'd out - 
Dry and frizzy and looking like God knows what - 

A lot of the times I'm in my bonnet. 

He doesn't give two farts, I think I'd be worried if he did.


----------



## spencd (Dec 4, 2008)

choppybob said:


> deltagyrl said:
> 
> 
> > I know that he prefers to pull it and run his fingers through it* but if it's in rollers he just caresses the rollers....*.
> ...


----------



## lovleelilie (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm in awe that ladies have time to even think about what's happening with their hair!  i'm in a fit of giggles over here.  hmmmm....maybe i should wrap it up too (the hair that is - lol.)  Currently when the mood strikes the last thing i'm thinking about is breakage!


----------



## Country gal (Dec 4, 2008)

My hair tends to be all over my place like a wild woman.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Dec 4, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> LMAO!!!! You got me! I was like ANKLE LENGTH?!!!
> But screamed louder when I read "THREE YEARS?!!!!!"


 
*Yeah, Boston..three freakin' years!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lovleelilie (Dec 4, 2008)

wait - that wrap it up joke did not come out right


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't know if I could continue if my husband started to caress the rollers LMAO!!!!

  I'd have to roll out of bed and moonwalk out the door...


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Dec 4, 2008)

Victory1 said:


> Same here!



HAHHAHAHHAHHAHAH


bwwhahahahahha i LOVE THIS THREAD.

I normally have a do rag...

sometimes I'll have my hair out if we are straight from sunday worship or in a bun, but I am always mad if my hair is out of place later.

sometimes hubby makes me turn out the light when the do-rag is on, b/c he likes to imagine that I'm not wearing it.  "HILARIOUS RIGHT" lol...

but othertimes, if randy enough he doesn't care even in the bright lights with it on LOL.


----------



## HappyHairDreams (Dec 4, 2008)

Y'll are too funny. He likes to bury his hand and face in it so it has to be out. I can't image keeping it covered though. Hair is sexy, it's supposed to be out!
But I do normally spend time after doing some light detangling and then covering it up because he will plant his heavy arm on it during the night and then i will roll the other way and then there will be breakage and I can't have that.


----------



## RecipeBABY (Dec 4, 2008)

i do doggystyle and let my hair fall free.. and if  im on my back i lift my head off the pilliow or bed or floor..lol.. and or ill kinda put my hair in my hands in a sexy way.. Ex) roll your hair with one hand as if your going to twist it up in a bun but dont just hold on to it and hold on to the back of his neck while in missionary position.. but make sure when u do rest your neck from holding ya head up you dont rub it  ont he floor and if he pumps to the point to moving  lift that head back up.. lmaoooooooooooo


----------



## RecipeBABY (Dec 4, 2008)

FYI doo rag is not sexy period.. just think to ya self. if he hit it with the lights on or tv light on and u got a doo rag on and u anit really that pretty.. u may look like a lil boy.. lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Dec 4, 2008)

Well since sexy time usually doesn't happen until after I've already been home a while, my hair is already tied up and prepared for whatever may come (no pun intended). I can't see myself focusing on my hair when we're doing the do, that would be unfair to him.


----------



## Nonie (Dec 4, 2008)

Chile please! Under a plastic cap, safe and far from my mind or point of focus. I might throw on a scarf if I feel like it and if I have time for all o' dat. Y'all think about hair at a time like that?


----------



## chavascandy (Dec 4, 2008)

*I WEAR MY HAIR ALL OVER HIM!!!!! LOL*


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 4, 2008)

This thread had me cracking up I can't imagine a man being that concerned. Give it how you live, so if I have a bonnet on that's what you getting.  If you want sexy TCatt catch me before I go to bed.


----------



## unalteredone (Dec 4, 2008)

i could not feel sexy with my hair all wrapped up. I would feel so self conscious! Once my bf paid me a visit after id already wrapped my hair (but i forgot) and once we got going he was like, "could you please take that off?" i was kinda embarrassed. Yeah yeah, he loves me for who i am, blah blah blah but sex is about attraction and there aint nothing cute about me in my silk scarf. Stubbly legs dont really matter to him... but i mean.. i look like a alien with hat thing on! I will try to get a satin pillowcase though, because...we do it alot, lol, and i dont even want to know how much damage i could be suffering!

plus, as others have said, if you're worried about your hair during a sexual encounter....you're doing it wrong.


----------



## LongHairNWaiting (Dec 4, 2008)

Well...at this time I don't have a SO, or DH.  So, I guess a sistah is just missing out and the only snag my hair is getting is on a scarf!...lololo


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't know, normally I don't care just as long as he don't pull. If I just did my hair, then I find simple postitions to do. Hope that wasn't TMI!


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Dec 4, 2008)

unalteredone said:


> i could not feel sexy with my hair all wrapped up. I would feel so self conscious! Once my bf paid me a visit after id already wrapped my hair (but i forgot) and once we got going he was like, "could you please take that off?" i was kinda embarrassed. Yeah yeah, he loves me for who i am, blah blah blah but sex is about attraction and there aint nothing cute about me in my silk scarf. Stubbly legs dont really matter to him... but i mean.. i look like a alien with hat thing on! I will try to get a satin pillowcase though, because...we do it alot, lol, and i dont even want to know how much damage i could be suffering!
> 
> plus, as others have said, if you're worried about your hair during a sexual encounter....you're doing it wrong.


 
LOL!! That is too funny, my man the opposite that boy could give two suqats about what I'm wearing. He actually thinks it sexy when I wear my scarf or any other out of place thing you can think of....I roll my eyes and be like "uh uh this is not cute" and he will say "girl, what you talkin about? I like your lil hair wrap" LOL!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Dec 4, 2008)

I guess in my case, since I wear a wig, I would have to wear my wig on its headholder....and pray for the best...erplexed

or, use tons and tons and tons of bobby pins....and again, pray for the besterplexed


----------



## oldcrayons (Dec 4, 2008)

Eh, I don't do anything to it. Plus, my boyfriends tend to like to mess up my hair... When we're hanging out at the cafe, they take their hand and mes it up, or when we're alone, they mess it up. IDK why they do it :/ All my boyfriends were Asian though. Teehee


----------



## diamoness (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll usually have my hair in a high pony or in a bun.  But when my hair is straightened, I'll take it down for him during sex....cuz he likes to pull and play in the hair.....he really LOVES that.  Actually, I love it too...it makes me feel super sexy and highly desired.  I just try to avoid dangerous positions as much as possible.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 4, 2008)

LongHairNWaiting said:


> Well...at this time I don't have a SO, or DH. So, I guess a sistah is just missing out and the only snag my hair is getting is on a scarf!...lololo


  I am with you sister.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Dec 4, 2008)

Most times it starts with my hair up in a clip or bun...then ends with it wild and loose.  Either I'll take it down or he does.  I go fix it after he falls asleep


----------



## Superfly Sister (Dec 4, 2008)

*WILD!!!  *


----------



## Tamrin (Dec 4, 2008)

Satin Pillow cases and sheets. Tis all  and its on


----------



## me-T (Dec 4, 2008)

i stopped worryin bout how my hair looks. he's got um...other things on his mind...aside from how i'm lookin

most of the time my hair braided/plaited up anyway


----------



## DarkHair (Dec 4, 2008)

This is a very interesting and informative thread. 

If we have both gone to bed, we BOTH have our hair tied up. He has a do-rag, and I have my silk scarf. If I am being 'extra' sexy then I wrap my hair up and put on a wig or half-wig. 

Any other time, I just go with the flow and tie it up later.


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Dec 4, 2008)

satin pillow cases.


----------



## Joanna721 (Dec 4, 2008)

however my hair is when the move is made is how it stays but at night when were just sleeping I have on a bonnet with a scarf over it and if he wakes me in his special way then it is what it is if it comes off then so be it...lmao....sooooo bout to call him


----------



## twilight80 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I usually go to bed with a bun and a silk cap or scarf. Since our activities are never planned, that's how it starts out but things get pulled off and hands go through my hair (I just concider this a scalp massage) and my hair ends up wild. So after words, I'll go in to the bathroom, moisturize and then wrap back up!


----------



## kbragg (Dec 5, 2008)

Forget the hair! Some things are worth the breakage!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Dec 5, 2008)

FIVE STAR THREAD. LMAO

however it is, he better pull on it. yesssssss


----------



## Naturelle (Dec 5, 2008)

How my hair starts off is how it ends....sometimes ...truth be told I could care less how my hair is when it gets down to it

Co-signing with Eisani!


----------



## TriniStarr (Dec 5, 2008)

Well i start with my hair in a bun and end up with a WILD MESS!  But its worth it.


----------



## turnergirl (Dec 5, 2008)

Suerte said:


> Down. This is why I love satin sheets and pillowcases!
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...


 
Although I am super late on this one, this thread has made my day. Hillarious.

It depends on when and where for me. If I am already sleep and I recieve the "midnight nudge" then my hair is already tied up or something while I sleep on a satin pillowcase. Usually whatever was on my head is no longer there when it is all said and done. Therefore, I never take the time to do anything to my hair. DH does like to grab and touch my hair at all times be it mic checking or anything else .

I ain't gone lie, I have lost some hair here or there but it wasn't enough for me to reform my behaviors


----------



## TG2000 (Dec 5, 2008)

I wear my hair in a ponytail.  But if I am trying to be all sexy, I put it up in a loose up-do.  I never let it hang.


----------



## heyfranz (Dec 5, 2008)

i keep my fine strands tied up in a scarf


----------



## camilla (Dec 5, 2008)

yall CAN NOT HAVE ME LAUGHIN LIKE THIS AT WORK!!!!!!!!!!

THE CLEAR PEOPLE ARE STARTING TO STARE 

As for me i use to let my DH pull my pony during a BACK SHOT
but now only on SPECIAL OCCASIONS      :heart2:                      ETC 
BUT IF IT IS MY TURN TO  THEN I WEAR IT OUT. DONT EVEN GET ME STATRED ABOUT THE


----------



## FluffyRed (Dec 5, 2008)

camilla said:


> As for me *i use to let my DH pull my pony during a BACK SHOT*
> *but now only on SPECIAL OCCASIONS* :heart2:   ETC
> BUT IF IT IS MY TURN TO  THEN I WEAR IT OUT. DONT EVEN GET ME STATRED ABOUT THE


 
ooooh LAWD!


----------



## camilla (Dec 5, 2008)

cat eyes said:


> Back in a pony tail!!! But if I'm in charge (you know what I mean) it is down!!!!


  I AM SERIOUSLY ABOUT TO HAIR JACK YOUR DAUGHTERS HAIR
IT IS GEORGOUS


----------



## FluffyRed (Dec 5, 2008)

MrJohnsonsRib said:


> "girl, what you talkin about? *I like your lil hair wrap*" LOL!


 
straight GANGSTA!


----------



## bermudabeauty (Dec 5, 2008)

Glad you ask OP.  I have presently told my boytoy he has to buy me or give me money to purchase satin pillowcases for his home.  I don't want to tie my hair up and be unsexy.  Plus we are usually sweaty and I don't want my hair all wet in a bonnet plus he likes to pull the hair sometimes.... can't do that with the bonnet on.  TMI TMI TMI


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 5, 2008)

WOW! I have NOOOO Comment.


----------



## Anew (Dec 5, 2008)

Hair isn't on my mind


----------



## naturalgurl (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm a very liberated sexual being as we all are(whether openly or privately..everyone is a freak!) but when I read some of these responses I . I think I got too visually involved...

ETA~ I would just pull it up on a pile on top of my head and let her RIP!


----------



## Newtogrow (Dec 6, 2008)

Under a wig. He ain't messing up my hair with all that rubbing and tension on carpet, cotton sheets or wherever you doing it.


----------



## Latomian (Dec 6, 2008)

When it happens, it just kinda happens. I like wearing it down though b/c I don't mind a little tugging, pulling. I wonder if the Aphogee people know that their 2min and Green Tea protein treatments are a must for me!

I haven't laughed in so long; this post just made my day.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 6, 2008)

however my hair is at the time is how it stays...LOL I'm a "top" and my SO is the "bottom"(I like to be in control).


----------



## lovinglength (Dec 6, 2008)

Hair is the LAST thing I'm thinking about during sex!  Escecially the hair on my head!


----------



## cupcakes (Dec 6, 2008)

i try to pin it up quickly but it _always_ comes loose while we are going at it .


----------



## FluffyRed (Dec 16, 2008)

lovinglength said:


> Hair is the LAST thing I'm thinking about during sex! Escecially the hair on my head!


 


This thread never gets old!!!


----------

